# Emergency What Do I Do?



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I just got an Erytrhinus Sp. From SharkAquarium.com. He was doing fine and now he's got like fog covering his left eye and the tip of his upper lip is ripped up like he either got a chunk taken outta him by my hoplias or he's been slamming head first into the rocks in my tank. I watched him for a bit do figure 8's in my tank really really fast hitting the bottom like scratching...I don't see any white dots to indicate ick but there is a faded striped line of like missing skin going across his head and his eye is glazed over...any ideas? Also, The Nitrite Level In That Tank Was 5.0 PPM Would That Have Something To Do With It?

Sorry To Post This Here But I Didn't Get any responses in the "Disease etc.." Forum Please Excuse this one time so that i can save my fish!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

salt and melafix and get rid of the nitrites


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

i think it's too late...he's dead maybe?!? whyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

any ideas guys? is he toast?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

not sure what the trouble is, whats the water like and what are the tankmates?

I would seperate it, ensure the water is good, add some aquarium salt (1 tablespoon per 5 gallons) and hope for the best.

oh and get the water tested!!!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I added a tablespoon of salt yesterday and today i added nitri-zorb to bring it down, i moved the ery. from that tank and put his in a 200 gal with my 12 rbp's oh well...but my hoplias is still in that tank and he seems to be fine...i have no idea what's going on?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your wolf fish. That's a damn shame.

I would guess from the injuries to his face that he got into it with the other wolf fish.

How long was he in the tank for?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

i got them both on the same day...they have been together since last wednesday


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Faded said:


> I added a tablespoon of salt yesterday and today i added nitri-zorb to bring it down, i moved the ery. from that tank and put his in a 200 gal with my 12 rbp's oh well...but my hoplias is still in that tank and he seems to be fine...i have no idea what's going on?
> [snapback]872551[/snapback]​


dont put anything with your piranhas unless you want to have more problems, I think you have a prime example of putting the wrong fish together - learn from that


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

well, my piranha tank has supreme water conditions, i figured he might snap outta it?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

OMG!!!!!!!! He;s swimming weee!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Even If He's Got 12 6" RBP's Chasing Him Around At Least He's Not Dead Yet...mwuhaha!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

So do we think that he just got beat up by my hoplias or is he going blind? ir is it some form of leprisy? or any other disease?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

jesus,







already !!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Faded said:


> So do we think that he just got beat up by my hoplias or is he going blind? ir is it some form of leprisy? or any other disease?
> [snapback]872561[/snapback]​


lol check the water!!!!

we dont know what happened, we were not there, and have limited info on it.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

you can't tell from the pics?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Faded said:


> you can't tell from the pics?
> [snapback]872571[/snapback]​


no, from the pics we can see that you have a fish with an injured nose, what caused this is not showing in the pics.... can you tell from the pics?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

i don't think the Hoplias did this to him..I thinks itsa disease


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Seems like he's in shock. When you first drop him in the tank, did you acclimate it or did you just dropped it instantly? My reasons for this is that the water he was delivered in isn't in the same levels of the water in your home aquarium. Bad reactions and shock can do this to fish, which he (as you have stated) start swimming irratically. 


> I added a tablespoon of salt yesterday and today i added nitri-zorb to bring it down


If possible i would do a 25% water change ASAP. Adding salt to the tank, then adding chemicals can cancel out the purpose of the treatment and also may add even more harmfull effects. Stay with salt, for salt willhelp heal and bring nitrites lower.

Good Luck..


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

i did acclimate, but today he's just really wierd, he'll sqim and then pass out in a plant or something then when i think he's dead he'll sqim some more. His left eye is completely glazed over now , and his right eye is starting to What causes flesh to fall of and eyes to glaze over?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Now, even if this guys pulls out of whatever slump he's in, he probably wont survive a night in the dark with my piranha's I'll probably kill him myself if I move him back to his origional tank...decisions...decisions....


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

sounds like stress about the eye glazed over. i had a caribe that had a glazed over eye after i got him. do u have a divider? i would put one up in the 299g tank. keep those rbp' away from him. he may be swimming but he may not have a tail anymore with those reds in there. i would stay away from the meleflex right now and stick wth the salt. good luck keep us posted


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Faded said:


> His left eye is completely glazed over now , and his right eye is starting to What causes flesh to fall of and eyes to glaze over?
> [snapback]872594[/snapback]​


Ammonia burn will surely glaze the sink and have it looking raw in the process. Eyes being glazed is the cause of bad water conditions.

Honestly man.. im sorry to say, but euthanising the fish is my choice for your fish. He's suffering, close to death, and no reason to prolong the pain. I cant really pinpoint the cause if its your water, the water which he came in, or if his sensetivity to too much stress with delivery, was the factor.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

my ammonia levels in the tank he was in was 0ppm, anyway I've got a 55 gallon tank set up with a black ghost knifefish in it. I'll just put him in there and check him in the morning...only time will tell...thankyou all for your suggestions


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh Yeah, I moved him to the 55 cuz his tail was almost gone after only 5 minutes...booo...naughty rbp's!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I liked how you were so determined to help the fish out, but placed him in a P tank only to get his tail bitten off.









Well keep us updated man... I will now move this to the Disease and Injury Forums.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

HOLY CRAP!! Did I read your nitrite level correctly? 5 ppm?! Is your tank cycled? 
If that is your NO2 level, then you need to take immediate action. How long has your tank been up and running and when did you add the hoplias and the erythinus?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Sometimes when a fish is shipped, the effects of ammonia or pH burn is not evident at first until a little while after being acclimated to the tank. Then, you might see some frayed fins, cloudy eye, and even some abrasions. Placing an already stressed fish from shipping into an uncycled tank with nitrites at 5 ppm is asking for trouble. Your fish would have had a better chance in the tank with your malabaricus and you closely monitored water quality. Increase water changes to dilute nitrite concentration and add salt to help with the nitrites and prevent an infection. The cloudy eye, frayed fins, and raw nose is usually not a problem and heals quickly if you take care in introducing it to a cycled tank and letting it heal on its own.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

My Erythrinus Died Sometime Last Night =(. My Hoplias Seems To Be Fine And The Solution I Put In My Tank To Bring Down The Nitrites Has Been Brought Down To 2PPM. My Hoplias Is Doing Just Fine I Am Just Saddened By The Death Of My Ery! I Have Definately Learned A Few Things From This Experience. I Still Have No Idea What Cycling A Tank Means?! Could Somebody Please Explain That?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Faded said:


> My Erythrinus Died Sometime Last Night =(. My Hoplias Seems To Be Fine And The Solution I Put In My Tank To Bring Down The Nitrites Has Been Brought Down To 2PPM. My Hoplias Is Doing Just Fine I Am Just Saddened By The Death Of My Ery! I Have Definately Learned A Few Things From This Experience. I Still Have No Idea What Cycling A Tank Means?! Could Somebody Please Explain That?
> [snapback]873148[/snapback]​


some info on cycling

you really should learn about your pets before buying them


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Faded said:


> My Erythrinus Died Sometime Last Night =(. My Hoplias Seems To Be Fine And The Solution I Put In My Tank To Bring Down The Nitrites Has Been Brought Down To 2PPM. My Hoplias Is Doing Just Fine I Am Just Saddened By The Death Of My Ery! I Have Definately Learned A Few Things From This Experience. I Still Have No Idea What Cycling A Tank Means?! Could Somebody Please Explain That?
> [snapback]873148[/snapback]​


I'm sorry to hear that. It is a damn shame. Make sure to read up on cycling and stay on top of water parameters to help the malabaricus. You may want to consider puchasing some cycle enhancing chemicals. Bio Spira, Stability, Nitromax. . .


----------

